# Moose Antler Shaving Brush



## keithbyrd (Feb 12, 2015)

My son is into exotic shaving!   I would rather not shave but...!
Here is a Moose Antler brush I made for him - 30mm silver tip badger


----------



## JohnU (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks great Keith!  Especially with the natural edge showing.  Nice work!


----------



## magpens (Feb 12, 2015)

I think that looks really attractive !!


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Feb 15, 2015)

Really nice.
I started wet shaving a few months ago.  I may have to get me some elk or moose antler.


----------



## PapaTim (Feb 17, 2015)

I love that brush. Not only did you do well on the handle, the brush and handle are a great match to each other.


----------



## keithbyrd (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks Guys - I appreciate the comments - son came over this weekend and pick it up - he was very pleased!


----------



## tazhunter0 (Feb 23, 2015)

Question:  do you glue the brush in the antler?  Any certain glue is best?  I have been asked to do some brushes but have not taken them on because of no knowledge on how to do them.


----------



## Tom T (Feb 23, 2015)

That is very cool.  Looks great.


----------



## keithbyrd (May 14, 2015)

tazhunter0 said:


> Question:  do you glue the brush in the antler?  Any certain glue is best?  I have been asked to do some brushes but have not taken them on because of no knowledge on how to do them.



Sorry for the delay in answering you - I just saw the note.
I use epoxy and glue them into the antler.  The brush comes already set with a base so you just drill and clue/epoxy into the brush handle


----------



## oneleggimp (May 14, 2015)

keithbyrd said:


> My son is into exotic shaving!   I would rather not shave but...!
> Here is a Moose Antler brush I made for him - 30mm silver tip badger


Greetings from Grosse Pointe Park Michigan.  If he absolutely MUST Shave then that is an elegant way to do so. A Beautiful Shaving Brush.   I too favor NOT Shaving.


----------



## keithbyrd (May 14, 2015)

greetings!! thanks for the comments!


----------

